# Just Wanted To Share A Poem I Wrote :)



## LuckyInLove09

So, since it's Fathers Day I thought I'd make my husband a card and I wrote a poem from baby to him. Just thought I'd share the poem: :)


I know that you haven&#8217;t met me yet
but what I have to say is true
So listen up please Daddy
because this poem is just for you

I&#8217;m working hard on growing strong
so that I can come into this world
It&#8217;s going to be such a special day
I&#8217;ll be your little boy or girl

I can&#8217;t wait for you to hold me
and kiss me on my cheeks
To show me how much you love me
I&#8217;m counting down the weeks

You&#8217;re going to be such a great Daddy
This I already know
You&#8217;re going to make me proud
Mommy even told me so

So until I come to meet you
please keep thinking of me
I&#8217;ll be thinking of you Daddy
Love, your Baby To Be


----------



## aley28

Awww... that's lovely! Made me cry, lol!

Did he like it? :)


----------



## prdlyexpectng

awww great poem! i wrote one too :)


----------



## Kasia

That's great! Thank u:hugs:


----------



## robinator

Lovely! I have tears in my eyes :flower:


----------



## Amy31

That's really sweet :)


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Thanks everybody!!! :D



aley28 said:


> Awww... that's lovely! Made me cry, lol!
> 
> Did he like it? :)

He loved it! He didn't realized that I had been the one to write it at first. He thought that I had read it somewhere and wrote it on his card. His face was so sweet when he realized I had taken the time and he said "Well, I love it even more now". :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

AWWW lobely!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

What a great poem, so sweet! Very nice :)


----------

